# Switched roms, now having SD Card issues



## my95z34 (Oct 9, 2012)

So, a few days ago I flashed back to a TW rom from AOKP. Moved all of my files out of the 0 folder and ran it for a few days without issues. Yesterday I restored my AOKP backup and moved my files back into the 0 folder. First I ran into issues with it wanting to be in a 0/0 folder. Finally got that fixed and now no application can access it's old data from that SD card. Seems like a permission issue.... Evernote kept popping up with a database error, Swiftkey kept popping errors about unable to load language files. And the Camera and Gallery keep saying there isn't any external storage. I fixed Swiftkey and Evernote by uninstalling and reinstalling. But can't get the camera fixed. Even tried a factory reset and still same issue.... IDFK what's going on here. All permissions look right. Owner of the /data/media/0 folder is "media_rw"

Any ideas? I'm trying to pull the files off the SD card so I can wipe it and try to put them back... But it's taking some time.


----------



## my95z34 (Oct 9, 2012)

So, I just found something... When I go to /data/media/0 all of my files are perfectly in tact, but I've found a few folders that are corrupted/empty when I navigate to that same location via /sdcard/


----------



## samsgun357 (Oct 4, 2012)

Edit.

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------



## my95z34 (Oct 9, 2012)

samsgun357 said:


> Edit.
> 
> Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------

